# Junior Kayak Colorado Camp - Summer 2011



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Check out the sickest summer camp you'll ever find. Every adult kayaker on this website wishes they could have had the opportunity to attend a summer camp like this when they were teenagers. Don't let yourself miss the opportunity, and parents, don't let your kids miss out. This camp will teach kids valuable paddling skills, teamwork, and will build their river safety foundation immensely. Not to mention the amount of fun we'll have camping and kayaking for a week. 

Camps |

Thanks, 
Nick Wigston
JKL/Downstreamedge


----------

